
Acronym: Acronym CReatiON for You and Me - monday_
https://arxiv.org/abs/1903.12180
======
fiatjaf

      fiatjaf@menger ~> acronym 'wow, this is amazingly funny'
      Collecting word corpus
      Identifying matching acronyms
      Process Complete
      WOMANLY WOw, this is aMAziNgLy funnY
      WHINNY Wow, tHIs is amazingly fuNNY
      WHANG Wow, tHis is AmaziNGly funny
      WOMAN WOw, this is aMAzingly funNy
      WAIF Wow, this is AmazIngly Funny
      WAIL Wow, this is AmazIngLy funny
      WHAY Wow, tHis is amAzingly funnY
      WHIG Wow, tHis is amazInGly funny
      WHIL Wow, tHis is amazIngLy funny
      WHIM Wow, tHis Is aMazingly funny
      WHIN Wow, tHis is amazIngly funNy
      WILY Wow, thIs is amazingLy funnY
      WING Wow, thIs is amaziNGly funny
      WOLF WOw, this is amazingLy Funny

